# Wheel Studs



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

does anyone know what the wheel stud part number is at the auto zone or another local part store? need them about 5mm longer than stock

heard that firebird and camaro will fit, but not sure if those are the same length or not?

any inputs


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

if anyone is interested, the information as follows:

OEM wheel stud;
M12 x 1.50 x 40mm Strength Grade 10.9 Knurl size is 12.75
Auto Zone Part #610-254.1

Longer bolts
M12 x 1.5 x 54mm Strength Grade 10.9, Knurl size is 12.80
Auto Zone Part# 610-323.1

notice that the Knurl size is 12.8, could not find the 12.75, but it matters not. the 12.8 is even better. To install it put the stud through and hold it with pliers while you put a wheel nut and tighten the wheel nut all the way through to the hub, until the stud goes into the hub all the way in. once the wheel stud starts going in, you can let go with pliers and just keep tightening until the stud goes all the way in.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ARPs for the back are a good idea and aren't too much. #100-7708


----------

